# Yawning dog



## Cameron Cushman (May 26, 2008)

Went outside today to look for some insects to shoot but the dog (female Shih tzu named Kiara) flew out the door and just laid down. I sat next to her for about 10 minutes until i got this shot, there is something about it that i like alot.





Here is another i took a few seconds before


----------



## caspertodd (May 26, 2008)

Those are good shots!  I have a female shih-tzu as well (Molly).  She is so stuborn, but I still love her.  They are so good with kids, and just love people.


----------



## Yahoozy (May 26, 2008)

that dog looks freakin awesome dude hahah


----------

